# Windsucking - how big of a problem?



## Solo1 (13 June 2011)

Would you ever consider buying a windsucker? Why/why not? Horse will do Pony and Riding club 

Thank you!


----------



## dibbin (13 June 2011)

I would, if I liked the horse. My last horse was a crib biter, but he only did it after he'd been fed, so I never saw it as a huge problem. I might change my mind if the horse was doing it constantly, though.


----------



## georgiegirl (13 June 2011)

well the main disadvantages are damage to the horses teeth and damage to your stables / fencing. If you can sort this then I guess if its the right horse in every other way then why not? although if it was something you were planning to sell on it will affect the price dramatically


----------



## NewApproach (13 June 2011)

I am horse hunting at the moment and any vices are a definate no for me. I have had a cribber in the past and it drove me insane. He was a little sweety and I could totally understand why he did it once I discovered his history (after I bought him). He had intermittent colic bouts which were worse if he had a collar on, something that I have seen a lot in horses at work.


----------



## ngrace (13 June 2011)

Im fine with it but livery yard and prospective buyers in the future are the problem!


----------



## charlimouse (13 June 2011)

As far as i'm concerned so long as the horse performs the job asked of it, I don't mind too  much what it does in it's 'spare time'.

HOWEVER

There are things to consider before taking on a cribber, or windsucker:

* Resale value will be greatly reduced
* Some yards will not take them
* There may be an expensive reason behind the behaviour e.g. gastric ulcers
* It will build up (for want of a better word) the 'wrong' muscles in the horse's neck
* It can lead to colic
* Damages fencing and stable doors etc (if they crib)
* Wears down the teeth (if they do it whilst cribbing)

I do have a mare that windsucks. I keep her at home, and her windsucking has never been a problem. She has never had colic. However I have always found the flatwork difficult with her, and building up a top line is nigh on impossible as the muscles under her neck are so overdeveloped she does look ewe necked.


----------



## Tarte Au Citron (13 June 2011)

I don't see it as much of a vice personally, and wouldn't hesitate getting another if it was the horse i wanted. I have a cribber at the moment and she's never coliced so far. Its easily manageable for my mare, collar in winter when stabled and when she's tied up so as not to annoy anyone and we have electric fence round the field so she can't do it in summer. Generally though if she has food she doesn't bother. Also when we were looking to move livery in the past none of the yards were to bothered about it  

It is MUCH better than sweet itch now it would take a very very good horse for me to take that on again!


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (13 June 2011)

as a yard owner i would NOT welcome a windsucker. they cause no end of damage to fencing and stables (let alone the damage to their teeth) . sorry BUT they can teach the vice to others, risk of colic is increased and the chances of gastric ulcers is seriously increased.


----------



## bj666 (14 June 2011)

ofcourseyoucan said:



			as a yard owner i would NOT welcome a windsucker. they cause no end of damage to fencing and stables (let alone the damage to their teeth) . sorry BUT they can teach the vice to others, risk of colic is increased and the chances of gastric ulcers is seriously increased.
		
Click to expand...

Ive run yards , all over the world for 40 years and never have I seen a horse "teach" another to windsuck .... you generally find that another horse that windsucks is in the same situation as the windsucker ( stress , wrong feed , ulcers etc etc that were there and flare up when the new arrival ... arrives .. ) If thats the case that one teaches another to windsuck then the reverse must be true .... a non windsucker teaches windsucker NOT to windsuck !!! The horse that doesnt kick the door teaches the door kicker not to kick ...... the one that doesnt weave teaches the weaver to stop . Humans cause these problems by the way we keep them , feed them , stable them etc . As long as horses are treated as horses and allowed as much turnout as they need with the right field companions , right food etc etc they dont have these "vices" . The ulcers are already there , the windsucking is a soothing thing for them . I agree the damage to stables/fences etc is a problem but if everything sorted out and correct medical treatment given along with suitable husbandry , majority stop and become happy horses .


----------

